# Printing club logo in a table cloth?



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Does any one know a good place that can print the club logo in a tablecloth? 3'X 1'4" logo size.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

my Subaru friend Anthony Jimenez owner of graphix 84 in Carrollton. could possibly do it. want me to get a quote?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Please Joe


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> Please Joe


 I just messaged him, I will let you know what he says. if he can do it or not, and if so how much he quotes me.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

The quotes that Im getting is $200. I remember someone had one table cover with the logo done a couple of years ago also member mentioned that to me too. It was used on the last meeting at fish gallery. I think it was Jim/JRabbit? If anyone can get on hold of him, please ask if he still has it.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Contact Mike Holland (817) 240-2205 for a quote. He does dye sublimination.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm waiting on the quote, I told him quote for screen printed with whole logo and web address. should have quote in the morning, he went to bed for the next.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

maybe see if angel still does what he does best graphics.
(817) 226-0888
syntheic designs.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay got quote, he said screen printed with us providing the table cloth, would be around $50.00 so what do you think?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> okay got quote, he said screen printed with us providing the table cloth, would be around $50.00 so what do you think?


i think awesome!


----------

